# Adire Audio S286 Speaker Kit



## markviii (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone is familiar with this company. I'm sure you know they closed a while back. A few years ago I built the sealed version of this kit (mtm, 8" woofers, 1" tweeter) and can't find the plans for the ported version. If anyone knows the dimensions of the ported cabinet, and port diameter, etc. it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## willy-be (Nov 15, 2006)

It's kit 281

http://web.archive.org/web/20040207175329/www.adireaudio.com/Files/KIT281Plans.PDF

http://web.archive.org/web/20040525190818/www.adireaudio.com/Files/281-XOLayout.pdf

http://web.archive.org/web/20040525172532/www.adireaudio.com/Files/281-XO.pdf


----------



## markviii (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response


----------

